# Dog Walker/Dog Sitter



## JamesE (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi There, I am a British Expat who has been based in Dubai for over a year now. Unfortunately I was made redundant a year a go and am struggling to find a new job. I am looking to make a bit of cash and have been helping friends with their dogs whether it be just taking them for a walk or staying in their apartments/villas while they are away. If you need someone who is reliable and very much a dog lover to help you in your time of need, and you are able to part with a little cash please let me know as I would be delighted to help. Please email me at theanglais at yahoo dot co dot uk. Many Thanks, James.


----------



## susancrafts (Jul 9, 2009)

Could you do pet sitting in International City, Dubai? If si tell me how to contact you.


----------

